# Lets post our fav combos for eyes and lips



## mekaboo (Oct 5, 2006)

I thought this would be fun to do.  Sometimes I get in a makeup rut as I know we all do so I thought maybe we can use this as a resource to help each other.

Eyes:
Era, Mulch, Smut
Silvr Ring, Carbon, Era
Swimming, Humid, Nylon
Pardisco, Nocturnelle, Satelitte Dreams, Pink Freeze
Cranberry, Embark, Era
Jewel Blue, Deep Truth, Era
Swish, Sketch, Pink Freeze
Trax, Beauty Marked, Pink Freeze
Cranberry, Amber Lights, Era
Nocturnelle, Flashtrack, Yogurt
Satin Taupe, Smut, Era
Swimming, Deep Truth, Era


Lips:
Sophisto, Pinkarat, Currant
Cork, Frenzy, C-Thru
Jubilee, Cork
O, Chestnut, Instant Gold
Apres Sol, Chestunut, Beaux
Glam, Chestunut, Clear Lipglass
Hug Me, Cork, Lust
Shitaki, Chestnut, Spring Bean
Odyssey, Currant, Spring Bean
Icon, Chestnut, Explicit


----------



## Quiana (Oct 5, 2006)

Great idea!

Eyes:
Humid, Swimming
Deep Truth, Black Tied
Waternymph, Tempting
Sliver Ring, Knight Divine, Black Tied
Beauty marked over Blurberry shadestick
Deep Blue green pigment over SeaMe shadestick
Contrast, Deep Truth

Lips: 

Pink Cabana, Of Corset!
Apres Sol, Instant Gold


----------



## bzgal (Oct 6, 2006)

This can be a lot of fun!!

Eyes:

Chrome yellow, rule, franky scarlet, hepcat, cranberry, carbon and ricepaper
Icebox, Electric Eel, Melody, Amber Lights, Contrast and Naked Lunch
Black Tied, coquette and ricepaper
Arena, symmetry, shag and smut
Gesso, symmetry, print and carbon
Parfait Amour, Sushi Flower, Hepcat, Flashtrack and Arena


Lips:

Cushy, Jest and Lust is Lush
Apres Sol and Lipglass
Hollywood Red and LureX


----------



## sheaspearl83 (Oct 6, 2006)

*Favorite Combos for Eyes and Lips*

Eyes:
Royal Hue shadestick with Stars n Rockets
Bronze and Amber Lights
Purple Shower and Pink Source
Saddle and B-Rich
Waternymph, Idol Eyes, and Black Tied
Interview/Purple X, Purple Shower
Bright Side/Gallery Gal, Swimming
Blue Brown pigment with Coppering
Contrast, Bronze and Amber Lights

Lips:
Viva Glam V, Viva Glam V, Spring Bean
New York Apple, Boldheart
Fluid, Viva Glam VI lipglass
O, Ornamental
So Original, Rockocco, Pure Vanity
Roam Free, Languish


----------



## CrouchingAfroHiddenPick (Oct 9, 2006)

Thunder and Sketch, permaplum LLL
Relaxing and Mulch
metamorph, meadowland, aquadisiac and milani atlantis
sumptious olive and star violet
Coppering, sunplosion and say yeah, orange tangent
dancemix and shroom
Chrome yellow, bitter and swimming
sunnydaze and tempting
(from the pretty kitty tutorial), retrospeck, coco pigment,tempting
Apricot pink on the lid, pink mauve on the bottom lash line
Aquadisiac and pinked mauve
Lily white, pink mauve, sunday best


lips
flutterby lipstick
nymphette
mad cap
subculture lip pencil
These are the three lip rpoducts i use on a constant basis, IMO, they go with everything!
Strawberry blonde and budding


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Oct 9, 2006)

Eyes
Amber Lights & All that Glittler & Melon Pigment

Lips
Mac Hug Me Lipstick, Wet n' Wild Clear lipgloss( in a tube)
Mac Faux Lipstick, Wet n' Wild Clear Ligploss
Mac Hug Me, Revoln Super Lusterous in Glossy Rose


----------



## MAChostage (Oct 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Bootyliciousx* 

 
_Eyes
Amber Lights & All that Glittler & Melon Pigment_

 
Do tell in what way you like to use these three together, i.e., which for lid color, inner V, outer V, etc.


----------



## cno64 (Dec 2, 2006)

Eyes:
Brown/Taupe: lashes-to-crease "Sunnydaze" pigment, in crease and outer corner "B-Rich" shadow, inner corners and browbones "Shroom" shadow
Gray/Silver: lashes-to-crease "Silver Ring" shadow, crease and outer corner "Nighttrain" shadow, inner corners and browbones UD "Vapor"(pale silver) shadow
No-Brainer: "Subtle" pigment lashes to just beneath brow, "Satin Taupe" shadow in crease, "Shroom" shadow inner corner and browbone

Lips:
"Jeweled Red": MAC "Ruby Woo" lipstick,topped with Coastal Scents "Bordeaux" mica glitter + MAC "Lustrewhite" Lustreglass
"Bright Pink Shimmer": MAC "Girl About Town" or "Impassioned" lipstick,topped with MAC "Fuchsia" pigment+"Lustrewhite" Lustreglass
"Extreme Fuchsia": MAC "Girl About Town" lipstick, topped with MAC "Bright Fuchsia" pigment + "Lustrewhite"
"Berry Shimmer": MAC "Wild 'Bout You" lipstick, topped with "Ruby Red" pigment + "Lustrewhite"

As you can tell, I love lots of shimmer on my lips. If I don't have a complimentary MAC pigment or other colored shimmer powder to put over a lipstick, I love to use PureLuxe Cosmetics' "Pure Shimmer" in either "Glass Slipper"(silver/diamond) or "Bling!"(gold) because these products impart virtually no color of their own, just shimmer(hence the name).


----------



## erica_1020 (Dec 13, 2006)

Eye combo faves (all MAC) no particular order
1. Amberlights, Bronze, Ricepaper, Embark
2. Expensive Pink and  Antiqued
3. All that Glitters, Sable
4. Mancatcher, Nocturnelle, Sketch
5. Juxt, Humid or Juxt, Velvet Moss
6.  Sumptuous Olive and Velvet moss



I don't do lip combos just 1 color lipstick


----------



## styrch (Dec 13, 2006)

lip:
Burgundy l/l, Pink Lemonade l/g (courtesy of a wonderful Mac MA)

eye:
Stilife, Gleam, Trax, (sometimes expensive pink or Sketch with it)
Stilife, Satin Taupe, Goldbit
Pixel, Brill, Steamy


(yeah, I'm not terribly inventive, but these are ones I keep coming back to)


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Dec 13, 2006)

Eyes:
Copper Sparkle, Pompous Blue, Blu-Noir, Carbon, Vanilla piggie
Shale, Blu-noir, Naked pigment
Frost, Meadowland, Deep Truth, Blu-Noir
Motif, Swish, Nocturnelle, Intoxicate
Gorgeous Gold, Swimming, Humid, Femme Noir
Flammable, Cranberry, Sketch, Intoxicate
Flammable, Amber Lights, Cranberry, Intoxicate
Naked Pigment, Dark Soul pigment, Blacktrack flared out
Swish, Leisuretime, Nocturnelle, Blu-Noir
Pink Opal piggie, Sushi Flower, Blu-Noir
Amber Lights, Pompous Blue, Carbon
Trax, Goldmine, Humid, Carbon
Trax, Deep Truth, Humid, Carbon
Cranberry, Embark, Sketch, Carbon
Stars N Rockets, Carbon, Grape
Fushchia pigment, Bright Fuschia pigment, Grape Pigment, Naked Pigment

Lips:
Chestnut, Touch, Viva Glam V gloss
Cork, Giddy, Of Corset! Gloss
Burgundy, Lady Bug, Venetian
Burgundy, Viva Glam 1, NARS Scandal gloss
Burgundy, Hot Tahiti, NARS Eros
Burgundy, Dubonnet, Oyster girl (just in center of lips)
Smoothberry, Poppy Hop, Budding
NARS Kenya pencil, Beaux, Nymphette


----------



## Beauty Marked! (Dec 29, 2006)

Lovely suggestions.  *drool*


----------



## funwithmalaise (Jan 7, 2007)

Well I'm Cherokee Indian, so anyone with olive/darker beige skin can appreciate these:

Eyes:
Purple Shower, Knight Divine, Scene, White Frost
Espresso, Honey Lust, Mythology
Concrete, Innuendo, Mulch, Relaxing
Mystery, Juiced, Swan Lake

Lips:
Lovechild, Sinnamon over some drugstore brand lipstick that I LOVE.


----------



## Kels823 (Jan 24, 2007)

Sorry if Im repeating... these have been my looks for the past few days:

Eyes:
Arena, Espresso, Mulch, dipdown or blacktrack to line
Arena, Cranberry, Carbon, blacktrack to line
Shroom, Coppering, Mulch, blacktrack to line
Orb, Rule (lightly for a punch of color), Mulch, Dipdown to line

Lips:
BBQ w/ a light hand, All Woman l/g
BBQ VERY lightly (just for an outline), Acrylicka, Instant Gold

Thats all I can think of right now...


----------



## Showtime (Jan 27, 2007)

Wow, thanks ladies.


----------



## MsButterfli (Mar 12, 2007)

this is great,,and i have a good amt of these shadow too


----------



## rosquared (Apr 3, 2007)

patina + retrospeck + mulch
relaxing + moth brown
jest + sushi flower + nocturnelle
gorgeous gold + sumptuous olive + greensmoke
say yeah + moth brown

lips
nymphette or love nectar with.. umm... everything.  lol.


----------



## AppleDiva (May 24, 2007)

Satin taupe + Chocoloate brown + All that glitters
Teal + Fiction + Shimmerene Glitter Creme
Satellite Dreams + Twinks + Mulch
Little Minx + Idol Eyes + Vex
CopperClast + Tan + Star IPP
Subtle + Mothbrown + Light Ray :type


----------



## captodometer (Sep 5, 2007)

Antiqued wash, Sunplosion in the crease


----------



## d n d (Sep 9, 2007)

My favorite eyshadow combos are:

1. In Living pink with Antiqued in the crease
2. Parfait Amour and Deep Truth in the crease
3. Steamy with Blu Noir in the crease
4. Quarry with Embark in the crease
5. Springtime Skipper with Amber Lights
6. Woodwinked with Suspicion in the Crease


I could go on but I wont!


----------



## productjunkie (Oct 19, 2007)

Patina as a base with anything = amazing.
Seriously.


----------



## Danapotter (Dec 11, 2007)

Eyes

1. Goldmine inner half lid, Expensive Pink, outer half lid, Amber Lights in crease
2. Lovely Lily, Fuschia, Violet on lid 
3. Goldmine, Juxt, Emerald Green on lid

Lips

1. Courting Rose Lipglass
2. Springbean Lustreglass
3. Vivacious Lipstick


----------



## mekaboo (Dec 12, 2007)

Orange eyeshadow on lid
Coppering on inner crease
Smoke Signals pigment on outer and defined crease
Era Highlight


That fire I tell ya'.....lol


----------



## lsperry (Dec 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mekaboo* 

 
_Orange eyeshadow on lid
Coppering on inner crease
Smoke Signals pigment on inner and defined crease
Era Highlight


That fire I tell ya'.....lol_

 
This sounds delish; I gotta try it.  Thanks for posting....I love myself some Smoke Signals pigment....


----------



## mekaboo (Dec 15, 2007)

Falling Star on lid
B-Rich in crease
Handwritten in outer v
Gold Dusk pigment as highlight


----------



## alexisdeadly (Dec 15, 2007)

Eyes:

-Lovely Lily pigment, Poison Pen, Indian Ink
-Viz A  Violet, Violet Trance, Graphology
-Pandamonium quad colors togethr
-Say, Yeah!, Paradisco, Firespot.


Lip:
Russian red with Sex Ray
Happening Gal


----------



## cloudburst (Dec 15, 2007)

Big T, Stormwatch & Cloudburst
Contrast & Cranberry
Satin Taupe, Melon pigment, Nylon
Uppity Fluidline (as shadow), Satin Taupe, Next to Nothing
Butterscotch, Mylar & Era
Waternymph, Surreal, Brill


----------



## prettygirl (Dec 15, 2007)

I say blacktrack fluidline as liner.. with everything. Without liner, I look quite "sick" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. 

And Burt's Beeswax as a base for any lipstick/gloss. 

Hehe.. I'm a plain and simple girl.


----------



## blazeno.8 (Feb 16, 2008)

Cement and Gentle Lentil S/S fading blend & Trax over them! I nearly died when I figure out this combo!


----------



## elektra513 (Sep 24, 2008)

Bumping for MsMaryMAC


----------



## srl5045 (Oct 1, 2008)

Goldmine all over lid, Passionate in outer v and crease, Vanilla Pigment to highlight
Knight Devine all over lid, Carbon in outer v and crease, Pink Opal Pigment to highlight
Tan Pigment all over lid, Black Ore Solar Bits in outer v and crease, Vanilla Pigment to highlight or Nanogold to highlight

Those are just a few of my favorites... I love coming up with new combos!


----------



## makeba (Oct 1, 2008)

how about
Royal hue shadestick as a base, Fertile all over the lid, pat nocturnell all over fertile (believe me it will show).
saddle in the crease and above
cranberry in the crease only
carbon in the outer v and slightly into the crease
arena as a highlight
i tried this out today and had to toot my own horn cuz it looked pretty sweet in the end.


----------



## saab (Oct 1, 2008)

Lips :

Twig l/s paired with viva glam v lipglass
coconutty l/s paired with beaux l/l
creme de la femme paired with backlit l/l


----------



## luvmkup (Oct 1, 2008)

Coppering on lid, Moonflower in crease and outer V
Copperized pigment on lid, Moonflower in crease and outer V
Golden olive pigment on lid, Humid in crease and outer V
Cocomotion pigment on lid, Satin Taupe in crease and outer V
Electra on lid, Black Tied in crease and outer V
Lighter side of MES duo Love Connection on lid, Cranberry in crease and outer V (this looks great with See Sheer lipstick and a gloss)


----------



## Sweexy985 (Oct 15, 2008)

Lip Combo:
Sweetie Ls and Sugar Trance Lg
Hug me Ls and Entice Lg

Eyes:
Coppering and Paradisco
Antiqued and Mythology


----------

